# [DEVICE] Winbond : non riesco a farlo rilevare in linux

## FireFox8173

Ciao a tutti

ho tentato di abilitare il sensore della mia scheda madre in linux tramite compilazione del kernel però non ci sono riuscito nonostante abbia persino letto una guida postata su questo forum:

il link della guida è il seguente:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115377&highlight=i2c

la mia scheda madre è la seguente:

MSI K7T266 Pro2

chipset: VIA VT8366A (north-bridge se non erro)

chipset VIA VT8233 (south-bridge se non erro)

sensore per la temperatura: Winbond w83627hf

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Problema: nonostante abbia seguito la guida sopra citata gkrellm continua a segnare sempre No Sensors Detected

qualcuno di voi è in grado di darmi una mano? altrimenti non so proprio come fare per vedere la temperatura del cpu su linux

uso la versione 2.6.5 del kernel (gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## zUgLiO

Domanda forse superflua,

Hai emerso gli lm-sensors?

```

sys-apps/lm-sensors

      Latest version available: 2.8.1

      Latest version installed: 2.8.2.20040111

      Size of downloaded files: 687 kB

      Homepage:    http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78

      Description: Hardware Sensors Monitoring by lm_sensors

```

----------

## RockSteady

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Domanda forse superflua,
> 
> Hai emerso gli lm-sensors?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

col 2.6.5 non serve emergere gli lm_sensors e gia compreso nel kernel

----------

## zUgLiO

Ma non sono gli i2c quelli gia compresi nel 2.6?

----------

## FireFox8173

ho provato a fare emerge lm-sensors ma purtroppo la versione che da la ricerca di emerge mi dice che non è compatibile con il kernel 2.6 ma solo con quelli della serie 2.4.x

e quindi di conseguenza non va

----------

## zUgLiO

prova con una versione superiore,ad esempio

```

 emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors/lm-sensors-2.8.6.ebuild

```

----------

## FireFox8173

ok ora l'ha installato lm-sensors cosa faccio?

----------

## zUgLiO

Lancia da root

```

sensors-detect

```

Rispondi alle domande che ti farà,facendogli salvare il nuovo 

```

 /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

```

e lancia

```

/etc/init.d/lm-sensors start

```

Se vuoi che ad ogni avvio del pc ci siano gia i tuoi bei moduli caricati fai una cosa del tipo:

```

rc-update add lm-sensors default

```

A questo punto riavvia gkrellm e dovresti poter "vedere" i sensori

----------

## Cazzantonio

Domanda forse idiota:

Ma

```

 /usr/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors/lm-sensors-2.8.6.ebuild 

```

citato da zUgLiO non e' quello x86 vero? perche' quello x86 e' fermo alla versione 2.8.1 (non capisco ancora perche') e mi e' toccato scaricare quello aggironato dal sito e compilarmelo

La versione 2.8.6 che c'e' in portage (almeno stando a quello che dice la listona gentoo) e' solo per amd64

Oppure c'e' anche una versione aggiornata x86 nascosta in qualche meandro sconosciuto del portage? (o forse vi stavate riferendo implicitamente all'amd64 e non me ne sono accorto?)

(lo so che e' brutto ma preferirei avere un lm sensors preso dal portage piuttosto che uno che mi tocca aggiornare da solo)

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La versione 2.8.6 che c'e' in portage (almeno stando a quello che dice la listona gentoo) e' solo per amd64
> 
> 

 

In teoria si,ma la puoi emergere lo stesso,io la sto appunto usando. In effetti non capisco perchè sia segnata solo per amd64   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> In effetti non capisco perchè sia segnata solo per amd64  

 

Forse nessuno ha ancora provato (ma sarebbe strano) strano.

controllato che non ci siano bug aperti?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   In effetti non capisco perchè sia segnata solo per amd64   
> 
> Forse nessuno ha ancora provato (ma sarebbe strano) strano.
> 
> controllato che non ci siano bug aperti?

 

Nein... niente bugs aperti

----------

## FireFox8173

Ciao a tutti

mi spiace che non sono andato avanti a rispondere in questo topic aperto da me ma ho avuto una marea di cose da fare e quindi mi è proprio passato via dalla mente

alla fine sono riuscito a far rilevare il sensore della scheda madre a gkrellm2 avevo scordato di abilitare il modulo i2c-isa che viene usato anche dal mio sensore. cmq ora è quasi tutto apposto visualizza quasi tutti i valori correttamente anche se ci sta una cosa che non mi è chiara...mi segna in temp3 (credo sia il chassis intrusion) qualcosa tipo -48.0C

il che mi sembra un valore errato dato che la mb non puo arrivare a cosi tanto al di sotto dello zero altrimenti sarebbe da buttare lol

cmq sto facendo ricerche a riguardo magari è solo un errore di lm-sensors

Saluti FireFox  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

scusate, ho letto l'how-to ma nn al punto in cui dice di vedere l'hardware bus sulla scheda madre nn so come fare...il pc nn lo voglio aprire e nn so dove guardare sul manuale di istruzioni...qualche consiglio(magari qualcosa sul manuale di istruzioni)??

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> al punto in cui dice di vedere l'hardware bus sulla scheda madre nn so come fare...

 

```

#lspci

```

----------

## Raffo

grazie, ora mi dite quale devo mettere in I2C Hardware bus support?

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev 82)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA-100 IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

0000:02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

0000:02:0b.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

0000:02:0d.0 Communication controller: Intel Corp. 536EP Data Fax Modem

```

ISA?

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM

 

direi questo

----------

## Raffo

nel kernel ho solo queste scelte                           

```
< > ALI 1535 (NEW)                                                                              

< > ALI 1563 (NEW)                                                                              

< > ALI 15x3 (NEW)                                                                            

< > AMD 756/766 (NEW)                                                                    

< > AMD 8111 (NEW)                                                                             

< > Intel 801 (NEW)                                                                             

< > Intel 810/815 (NEW)                                                                          

< > ISA Bus support (NEW)                                                                        

< > Nvidia Nforce2 (NEW)                                                                   

< > Parallel port adapter (NEW)                                       

< > Parallel port adapter (light) (NEW)                                                        

< > Intel PIIX4 (NEW)                                                 

< > S3/VIA (Pro)Savage (NEW)                                                    

< > S3 Savage 4 (NEW)                                                 

< > NatSemi SCx200 ACCESS.bus (NEW)                                   

< > SiS 5595 (NEW)                                                    

< > SiS 630/730 (NEW)                                                 

< > SiS 96x (NEW)                                                     

< > VIA 82C586B (NEW)                                    

< > VIA 82C596/82C686/823x (NEW)                                       

< > Voodoo 3 (NEW)
```

metto intel 801?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> metto intel 801?

 

Direi di si

----------

## Raffo

scusate se rompo ancora...come faccio a sapere che sensori ho???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> scusate se rompo ancora...come faccio a sapere che sensori ho???

 

Devi emergiare lm-sensors (quello per il kernel 2.6) e poi lanci da root

```
# sensors
```

e lui ti rileva i tuoi sensori e salva tutto nel file di configurazione

----------

## Raffo

ho configurato i moduli seguendo la guida, ma se digito sensors l'output è questo:

```
No sensors found!

```

qualche consiglio su dove controllare?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che pirla il comando era

```
# sensors-detect
```

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che pirla il comando era
> 
> ```
> # sensors-detect
> ```
> ...

 

si lo so, ho risposto a tutte le domande, ma nn risolvo nulla....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai letto se alla fine vuoi sovrascrivere il file di conf se di default c'e' YES o NO?

----------

## Raffo

questi sono i moduli che mi vuole caricare 

```
MODULE_0=i2c-i801

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=eeprom

MODULE_3=w83627hf

```

ho messo tutti modulari nel kernel tranne eeprom che l'ho visto solo ora.....ho fatto quindi

```
/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

* Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-i801...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-isa...                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading eeprom...                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading w83627hf...                                                                                [ ok ]

```

isa e eeprom mi danno errore perchè li ho tolti dal kernel in un tentativo disperato di far funzionare questi benedetti sensori...isa mi dava lo stesso errore anche quando era inserito modulare nel kernel....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai attivato il supporto per il bus isa?

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai attivato il supporto per il bus isa?

 

riprovo a riattivarlo e attivo anche eeprom....cmq prima l'avevo attivato e mi dava errore lo stesso...

----------

## Raffo

ok, ho risolto, scusate se rispondo in ritardo, ma ho ricompilato il kernel solo ora, prima ero al mare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

una curiosità: ora mi da temp1, temp2 e temp3, come faccio a sapere di cosa sono???

----------

